# barely legal or milf



## drow (Sep 15, 2011)

whats better?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Shoulda made a poll. 

Barely Legal.


----------



## drow (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Shoulda made a poll.
> 
> Barely Legal.



just got the poll up lol


----------



## murf23 (Sep 15, 2011)

Does this answer your question


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 15, 2011)

No trannie option? The poll already fails hard.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 15, 2011)

^^this


----------



## lovethislife (Sep 15, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> No trannie option? The poll already fails hard.




X2 

 what a waste


----------



## Moneytoblow (Sep 15, 2011)

A milf can do things no barley legal can.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 15, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> A milf can do things no barley legal can.



Damn right ha


----------



## lovethislife (Sep 15, 2011)

But a Milf also has been around the block and sometimes worn out....


----------



## ExLe (Sep 15, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> No trannie option? The poll already fails hard.


 


Nice!!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 15, 2011)

I like them super tight so I can stretch them out.. and barley legals let you do whatever you want, they never speak up and say "no" or tell you what the fuck to do.


----------



## drow (Sep 15, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I like them super tight so I can stretch them out.. and barley legals let you do whatever you want, they never speak up and say "no" or tell you what the fuck to do.



true story, young chics are game to do just bout anything an if they only been with those high school kids you are gonna rock them. but milfs have the experience and know a lot of sexy moves/tricks. plus nothin hotter than a grown woman still rockin a good body


----------



## ExLe (Sep 15, 2011)

either one as long at they take it in the ass


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 15, 2011)

ExLe said:


> either one as long at they take it in the ass



my dicks to thick to be putting it in any asses.. it's like a cheese wheel.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 15, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> my dicks to thick to be putting it in any asses.. it's like a cheese wheel.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## lovethislife (Sep 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>





BRO I SAID STAY AWAY FROM MY TRANNY WTF


----------



## ExLe (Sep 15, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> my dicks to thick to be putting it in any asses.. it's like a cheese wheel.


 

Damn bro I don't know if I should applaud you or tell you how sorry I feel.

No ass fucking...


----------



## cg89 (Sep 15, 2011)

am i the only one that picked men? WTF...yeah barley legal or milf's either or is good with me. I will have to choose MILF right now in my life because im 22, I'm still fresh to the barley legal. Later on in life I'm sure this will change


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 15, 2011)

Barely legal is better in theory than reality.

The 17 year old I fucked last year was a dead fish.  The 16 year old this year was one too.


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2011)

lovethislife said:


> But a Milf also has been around the block and sometimes worn out....


Yeah, they can buy liquor... and get an aarp card... and retire.



AKIRA said:


> Barely legal is better in theory than reality.
> 
> The 17 year old I fucked last year was a dead fish.  The 16 year old this year was one too.



Tell them you work with their dad. Or that their mom is better. They'll start moving allright

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cschaaf (Sep 15, 2011)

Milf, something fun about that, but I'm a young guy, every girl I date is 18-25,, so it's a change of pace thing for me


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 15, 2011)

MILF'S...!!

Should have some cougars on that list...

I likes me some older pussy meng...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 15, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> Barely legal is better in theory than reality.
> 
> The 17 year old I fucked last year was a dead fish.  The 16 year old this year was one too.



Big Brother is watching you closely


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 15, 2011)

A good looking milf with hella of experience over any cute little younging.  its all about experience in the sex game, and milfs got lots of it.


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 35312


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

The young ones just have a much better body most of the time. I'm just gonna fuck em bust a nut and leave. Who am I kidding, as long as they have a pussy, it's fair game. 

The first girl I fucked was 7 years older than me. I've always had something for older women though.....Thinking back on that, I might have gotten raped.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 15, 2011)

drow said:


> just got the poll up lol


shoulda had a bother answer....


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2011)

Both!


----------



## Tesla (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 15, 2011)

(Yo! This girl's only fifteen years old
You shouldn't take advantage of her, that's not fair)
Yo, look at her bush.. does it got hair? (Uh huh!)
Fuck this bitch right here on the spot bare
Til she passes out and she forgot how she got there






YouTube Video


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 15, 2011)

milf all da way


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 15, 2011)

hmm theres nothing like some barely legal


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 15, 2011)

who voted priest? blasphemy !!!!


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have to say Milfs. little Girls just don't do it for me. Most of the young ones are


----------



## JeepKuntry (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll take the MILF.  She knows what she is doing.


----------



## SFW (Sep 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> A good looking milf with hella of experience over any cute little younging. its all about experience in the sex game, and milfs got lots of it.


 

Chubby mature latina amateur. Masturbation streaming porno video, free latina porn video, free masturbation porn movies, free amateur xxx movies


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 16, 2011)

Depends really on the day of the week, or the time of day.


----------



## tgarza (Sep 16, 2011)

Barely milfs


----------



## big60235 (Sep 17, 2011)

Who are we all kidding....... The real answer to this question is who ever is naked and DTF. If you have both then make it a 3some.


----------



## CG (Sep 20, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Who are we all kidding....... The real answer to this question is who ever is naked and DTF. If you have both then make it a 3some.



This


----------



## Keth (Sep 20, 2011)

I was kinda hoping for the 'Below the legal age is twice as fun' option...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2011)

nowadays a "barely legal" has usually seen more cock than an army dr.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Depends really on the day of the week, or the time of day.



Yep, I agree. It would be ridiculously awesome to have both lined up for different days of the week.



Little Wing said:


> nowadays a "barely legal" has usually seen more cock than an army dr.



It is appalling what passes for barely legal these days. 18 years old is barely legal. Get these 24 year old skank whores out of the barely legal section.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 20, 2011)

what about a barley legal milf ????


----------



## gamma (Sep 20, 2011)

damn  sloppy aint that the truth.... i think they both have there time and place . i mean i always want what  i dont have.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 20, 2011)

gmta99 said:


> what about a barley legal milf ????



Haha, we had plenty of those back in the sticks. Alabama has lots of barely legal milfs, and quite a few illegal milfs too.


----------



## gmta99 (Sep 20, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Haha, we had plenty of those back in the sticks. Alabama has lots of barely legal milfs, and quite a few illegal milfs too.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Haha, we had plenty of those back in the sticks. Alabama has lots of barely legal milfs, and quite a few illegal milfs too.


 Alot of them young one's in the beach bars but what u going to do check Id


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 20, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Yep, I agree. It would be ridiculously awesome to have both lined up for different days of the week.



Yup, but may I also add, depends on which is in my realm of vision, and if they turn me on. Cause I don't discriminate, unless they look 12.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 20, 2011)

Guy's, I had my bore punched twice.. And my gosh, you don't ever want to go through that! Thailand and the phillipines, both bring back great memories and some not so great memories.

That shit put tears in my eyes...


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 20, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I've always had something for older women though.....Thinking back on that, I might have gotten raped.



+1
Reps owed


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 20, 2011)

not as many milf hunters as jail bait


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 20, 2011)

I used to like older women, but then I got older!


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 20, 2011)

milfs are good,not as good as bait tho


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 20, 2011)

Can I get me some jail bait AND her hot MILF mom?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 20, 2011)

Tesla said:


>


 man the came at you bro


----------



## bmw (Sep 21, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> No trannie option? The poll already fails hard.



fuck yeah!!!






FTW!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Yep, I agree. It would be ridiculously awesome to have both lined up for different days of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> It is appalling what passes for barely legal these days. 18 years old is barely legal. Get these 24 year old skank whores out of the barely legal section.




i was talking about the 18 yr olds. girls are on their back at 12 begging for it nowadays. especially the ones that end up doing barely legal porn.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2011)

21+ for me


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 22, 2011)

Last time i had a barely legal, she was a bit stupid, i started fisting her, he said is this sex? I said yeah, everyone does it now stretch that hole, i finished by blowing a load of hot piss in his mouth, in between slurps he said am i doing ok? i said, just shut up Noh!!!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i was talking about the 18 yr olds. girls are on their back at 12 begging for it nowadays. especially the ones that end up doing barely legal porn.



Are you saying barely legal porn has underage girls in it??


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 22, 2011)

now thats a teen


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

drow said:


> whats better?



Both!  At the same time!


----------



## bmw (Sep 23, 2011)

they fucked my hotlink!


----------



## bmw (Sep 23, 2011)

fuckers


----------



## Rednack (Sep 23, 2011)

yall some sick muther fuckers...


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah, you guys are nuts


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 23, 2011)

bmw said:


> fuckers


 
---


----------



## Rednack (Sep 23, 2011)

Me being an old goat myself, i'd take a MILF any day...


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 23, 2011)

A MILF and her smokin' hot daughter............at the same time.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Are you saying barely legal porn has underage girls in it??



no i think people are smarter than that at least i hope so. i'm saying my son had too many little 12 year olds trying to get him to pillage their goods. even at the town pool it was go under water and i'll show you my pussy. mom keeps condoms available and never asks where they go. scary times but my kid is sensible thank god. he's in 8th grade and him and his buddies say a lot of girls are little skanks passing it out to numerous guys. i'm saying if a girl is willing to do porn at 18 she's probably seen a steady supply of pipe since she was 12. not so fresh.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2011)

Rednack said:


> yall some sick muther fuckers...



welcome to ironmag


----------



## oufinny (Sep 23, 2011)

Each has their place, IMO a mild will do you better everytime though.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Deity (Sep 23, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 Would you like creamer with that?


----------



## TonyMack (Sep 25, 2011)

Generally speaking milfs are a little worn out, but if you get a freaky one that had a c-section, golden. I voted legal teen cause its been a decade since i had one.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 25, 2011)

There are some sick people on this thread


----------



## bmw (Sep 25, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> There are some sick people on this thread



saying shit like that gets you trannie porn in your reps bro


----------



## bmw (Sep 25, 2011)

meatspin?


----------



## ExLe (Sep 25, 2011)

bmw said:


> saying shit like that gets you trannie porn in your reps bro


 

 In that case

There are some sick people on this thread


----------



## ExLe (Sep 25, 2011)

bmw posted this on my reps. I watched it for like 5 min. wondering when the hell she was going to squirt. 

Then I relized it was on a loop. I got sad ...


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 25, 2011)

bmw said:


> saying shit like that gets you trannie porn in your reps bro



Yes... I suppose it did


----------



## fisher4550 (Sep 25, 2011)

Def a MILF


----------



## bmw (Sep 25, 2011)

ExLe said:


> bmw posted this on my reps. I watched it for like 5 min. wondering when the hell she was going to squirt.
> 
> Then I relized it was on a loop. I got sad ...



You matched her pace and got off in 5 minutes?  I'm surprised it took so long bro!


----------



## bmw (Sep 25, 2011)

^^^^^^^^there ya go bro^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tranny pic bmw, i almost spat my coffee, your avi is ok as well, i think i know her LOL


----------



## ExLe (Sep 26, 2011)

what the fuck happened to this thread...

The trannies took over really quick...

Imagine how this thread would have turned out if there was a trannie option


----------



## grynch888 (Sep 26, 2011)

bmw said:


> saying shit like that gets you trannie porn in your reps bro


 

-good one-


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 26, 2011)

almost makes you want to put a wig and bra on and beat off…………maybe toomorow. My inbox is full of requests from Nohweliian, in between meltdowns and brutal ownership, he wants to swap pics of Mexican midget trannys, maybe bmw can help him.


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> bmw posted this on my reps. I watched it for like 5 min. wondering when the hell she was going to squirt.
> 
> Then I relized it was on a loop. I got sad ...


 

That ain't a "she".  If it's got a dick, it's a dude.  Bottomline.


----------



## bmw (Sep 28, 2011)

ExLe said:


> what the fuck happened to this thread...
> 
> The trannies took over really quick...
> 
> Imagine how this thread would have turned out if there was a trannie option



Maybe we can get a Mod to edit the poll and put the tranny option up?

TILF!!!


----------



## bmw (Sep 28, 2011)

ted8541 said:


> That ain't a "she".  If it's got a dick, it's a dude.  Bottomline.



nah.

admit it, that tranny jerkin off in the gif would be a lot of fun.


----------



## builtforspeed (Oct 1, 2011)

MILF, my wifes had 2 for me and hotter now than she was when we 1st started dating years ago, maybe because now she's mature enough to know exactly what to do and how to do it, more willing to experiment, or maybe it's just i know a woman with a trophy knows how to phuck and the pussy must be good cause somebody couldn't pull out! barely legal don't know what there doing, they're scared, get attached to easy, and 99% turn out to be a pain in the ass in some shape, form, or fashion! MILF all the way!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 2, 2011)

builtforspeed said:


> MILF, my wifes had 2 for me and hotter now than she was when we 1st started dating years ago, maybe because now she's mature enough to know exactly what to do and how to do it, more willing to experiment, or maybe it's just i know a woman with a trophy knows how to phuck and the pussy must be good cause somebody couldn't pull out! barely legal don't know what there doing, they're scared, get attached to easy, and 99% turn out to be a pain in the ass in some shape, form, or fashion! MILF all the way!


 

Is that ass in your avatar this wife that you speak of?...


----------



## bmw (Oct 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Is that ass in your avatar this wife that you speak of?...



no she's the one in my avatar.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 2, 2011)

I want to know if I was jerking off to your wife or some random ass...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 4, 2011)

Ew, why is there shemale porn here? Oh and milfs are defiantely better at sex but I do like crazy 18 year olds though.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Ew, why is there shemale porn here? Oh and milfs are defiantely better at sex but I do like crazy 18 year olds though.


 

Because we are sick fucks...

And if you don't like it  before I Neg you for being judgemental...


----------



## Rednack (Oct 4, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Ew, why is there shemale porn here? Oh and milfs are defiantely better at sex but I do like crazy 18 year olds though.


Here ya go faggot...


----------



## CG (Oct 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Because we are sick fucks...
> 
> And if you don't like it  before I Neg you for being judgemental...



^showing some real potential here kid


----------



## oufinny (Oct 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Because we are sick fucks...
> 
> And if you don't like it  before I Neg you for being judgemental...



You'll fit in well here it seems!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not too wild about teenage girls.  Actually I can't stand their spazy, scrawny drama queen asses.


----------



## bmw (Oct 6, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Ew, why is there shemale porn here? Oh and milfs are defiantely better at sex but I do like crazy 18 year olds though.



The poll was missing an option...

TILF!


----------



## gmta99 (Oct 6, 2011)

A milf with a barely legal body


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 6, 2011)

-what kind of fucked up tits are those?

I'd still hit it.


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 6, 2011)

OR


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## KelJu (Oct 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm not too wild about teenage girls.  Actually I can't stand their spazy, scrawny drama queen asses.



For the typical female, this is true. I like the personalities of older women, especially the ones who have been battle hardened by life and just don't give a fuck anymore. But, on occasion, I have met young girls who were also battle hardened, but the problem is they seem to have pushed too hard too fast, and every one of those types who I have met have severe psychological issues that lay dormant until one day they catch you off guard.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 6, 2011)

KelJu said:


> For the typical female, this is true. I like the personalities of older women, especially the ones who have been battle hardened by life and just don't give a fuck anymore. But, on occasion, I have met young girls who were also battle hardened, but the problem is they seem to have pushed too hard too fast, and every one of those types who I have met have severe psychological issues that lay dormant until one day they catch you off guard.


 true but its fun to try it out


----------



## ExLe (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)

grynch888 said:


> OR



i hope that blonde isn't some little nobody doing porn. she has a supermodel face.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i hope that blonde isn't some little nobody doing porn. she has a supermodel face.


 
With an average jane nose...


----------



## YoungFan (Nov 25, 2020)

*YES TOO* [h=2]barely legal/Teen xD[/h]


----------

